# Welcome to DBStalk.COM



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Over the past few weeks since we have moved off EZboard to our own new server, I have noticed a dramatic increase in the number of members and guests to DBStalk.COM!

On behalf of Chris, Mark, Steve and Jon, I want to welcome everyone who has joined us! :hi: 

For those of you who are new to DBStalk.COM we hope you will find us more relaxed and down to Earth then most other forum boards.

You will find that we are very lightly moderated, and are a close knit group who enjoys the hobby of DBS as much as you do. 

You will recognize most if not all the admins here from their postings on other forums, we are a bunch of folks who know a lot about DBS. One thing that DBStalk.COM is not is a "flame board", we feel it is not constructive to make fun or pick on other boards. Again we like you, visit these other boards, we feel them to offer a nice service. Even though our operation is different we all have the same goal which is to give you the information and talk which you seek. While sometimes we don't agree with the way other boards are managed we do look out for them, and if they needed help or assistance we probably would not think twice about giving them a helping hand.

We want you to feel at home here at DBStalk.COM, we are not some fast paced place where you are considered just another poster but here we want you to feel like you are part of our community, or family if you will.

You will find that all the staff here at DBStalk.COM has their own thoughts and opinions on various subjects, some you may agree with and others you may not, but we feel this is good as if you dont agree with something its creates discussion.

Our admins here are versed on many of the DBS services, we have experts on all out our forum topics. Just because we think we know things doesnt always mean we are right, if you see something you think you know or something we did wrong post a note and let us know! Don't fear that if your opinion is different then ours that your message will be deleted, the thread closed or that your will loose the ability to post. The reason we are here is to share information, to answer questions, to ask questions and to give you the latest DBS news.

Our admins while they have their own opinions are not for or against any satellite service, they are not emplyed or paid by any satellite service. If they do offer an opinion on something about a DBS service it is just that, their opinion. And just because one admin may have an opinion it does not mean that the other admins share that opinion.

Please remember our admins here are normal folks, not know it all gods. Again it is ok (and good) to disagree with our admins from time to time.

Another thing that makes DBStalk.COM different then other forum sites is you can customize your look and feel of DBStalk.COM! 

As a member you can change the way the pages look by selecting from one of our many themes. 

Plus you can give folks out there a better feeling who you are by uploading your own custom avatar. An avatar is a picture much like the one of me that you can see to the left of this post. 

Your avatar can be whatever you want, just please keep it clean, no animated gifs or png files. We ask that your picture be somewhere around 70 x 70 but it can be a little bigger then that is you have a wierd shaped picture. If in doubt upload it, if the staff here has a problem with it we can fix it so that it fits with the look and feel of our board. We do reserve the right to reject or delete any Avatar without warning, so please keep them clean.

Unlike other forums we will even HOST your avatar picture! (Many other forums make you host your avatar on your own web server or web service)

To access the themes of to upload an Avatar you can do this by selecting "user cp" button at the top right of your screen. Please note to use these features you must be a registed user.

What does it mean to be a registered user? Well it gives you the ability to customize the look and feel of our service, unlike many other forums you can use "handles" here, no need to use your real name, that is unless you want to use your real name. You wont come here in a day and find your account deleted because you used a handle (well unless the handle is objectionable... remember this is a family board)

When you register here you will be asked some questions, please answer them, any personal information such as your email address will not be shared or sold to anyone, we keep your info private. 

When you register you will notice a few more "bells and whistles" which I won't go into here, you will have to find them yourself. 

We hope that you will make DBStalk.COM a regular stop on your browsing schedule. We are always looking for your suggestions on how we can be even better.

We hope you find our relaxed personal atmosphere here at DBStalk.COM something that makes us stand out from all the rest.

Sorry for the long ramble, but I wanted to let everyone know more about DBStalk.COM and want to make sure every member is welcomed to our forum.

Again on behalf of the staff of DBStalk.COM I welcome you! We look forward to your interaction!


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome. I used to post on the ezboard as Voice of Reason. I am glad DBSTalk.com has come along to serve as a wake up call for the other DBS forum. The other DBS forum has been better for it.

Cheers!


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey, Scott is there a "newslinks" section here?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There used to be News Archives, but feel free to post any news story in the appropriate forum, and if you come across an interestring news story that is not DBS related feel free to post it in the Potpourri.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Rob, I like the Graphic but it is huge. Can you do something about it (Most of our users are still modem users) Thanks!

The Newlinks are mostly posted here in the General Area, although specific ones such as Satellite Radio or HDTV usualy get posted directly to their forum.


----------



## andyf (Apr 23, 2002)

DBSForums lurker here. Nice to see the alternative. Finally E7 info.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome, Andy. We hope you enjoy your stay here! :hi:


----------



## andyf (Apr 23, 2002)

Hmm! Setup signature, but it doesn't show. I wonder why not.

Thanks for the welcome.

Edit: Oh! There it is.


----------

